# Kamera - Foto wird nicht gespeichert



## jemand (2. Sep 2017)

Hi,

das Foto soll zuerst temporär gespeichert werden und anschließend auf den Server (XAMPP).
Als ich das Thumbnail speichern wollte, gab es noch keine Probleme und auf dem Server war das Foto. Sobald ich aber das Original-Foto speichern will, wird die Datei nicht erstellt und landet nicht auf dem Server.

Woran liegt das? Tutorials und Threads mit ähnlichen Problemen haben mich auch nicht weitergebracht.

Hier mein Code:


```
private void makePhotoClick() {
    try {
        photoFile = new File(getFilesDir(), "test.jpg");
        imageURI = Uri.fromFile(photoFile);

        Intent takePictureIntent = new Intent(MediaStore.ACTION_IMAGE_CAPTURE);
        takePictureIntent.putExtra(MediaStore.EXTRA_OUTPUT, imageURI);

        startActivityForResult(takePictureIntent, 1);
    } catch (Exception e) {
        e.printStackTrace();
    }
}

@Override
protected void onActivityResult(int requestCode, int resultCode,
                                Intent data) {
    if (requestCode == 1 && resultCode == RESULT_OK) {
        //Intent i=new Intent(Intent.ACTION_VIEW);
        BitmapFactory.decodeFile(photoFile.getAbsolutePath()); // gibt null zurück

    }
}
```


----------



## Vick (14. Dez 2017)

Zuerst können Sie Ihre Kamera neustarten. Oder Sie können jetzt Ihre Kamera formatieren, um den Systemfehler zu beheben. Aber bevor Sie Kamera formatieren, können Sie alle Fotos direkt auf PC übertragen. Oder können Sie auch Fotos auf Handy übertragen. Hier gibt es eine Anleitung für Sie, Handy Fotos auf PC zu sichern.


----------



## truesoul (14. Dez 2017)

Hi.

Ich vermute die Anleitung von https://developer.android.com/training/camera/photobasics.html bist du schon durchgegangen? 

Grüße


----------

